# Steering wheel "sticks" intermittently while driving



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sigh

Everyone with this problem should do three things.
1. Open an incident with GM via the toll free number in the back of their OM.
2. PM the Chevy Customer Care id here and get them involved. 
3. File a complaint with NHTSA on the issue. If you build enough entries, it will force more emphasis of the issue on GM and maybe the resolution will be given a higher priority. 

Vehicle Owners | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)

Mods, can this thread be merged with the other one on this subject?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey hydrasport, 

I apologize that you are experiencing this with your Cruze! I would be happy to follow up with your dealership to see if there is something more than can be done. Would you please PM me your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

We look forward to your reply,

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## djs (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello, I am experiencing the same problem. Were they able to fix the problem? What happened? Any advice?


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

My 2012 MT Eco had the same problem, which started in the low 20k miles range. It seemed intermittent and hard to duplicate, but was worst on the highway after a good warm up time of 50 miles or so. I spoke with a couple of dealerships that I know, and one said they had not heard of it and could not duplicate it. The second dealer I spoke with was about last Oct and at about 35k miles, and they said they knew about it and that Chevy suggests a steering rack replacement - and they recommended I let them change it before the 36k mile warranty expired. So I did that, and it was replaced. All was good for about 1k miles, and not it is worse than ever! This latest rack will jog to one side or the other nearly 1/4" at the worst, but usually less than that, with very slight attempts at corrections within a lane. I have been back to the dealer and they said they could not duplicate it, and suggested I keep an eye on it until I thought they could duplicate it. I now have another 1k miles on it, and it remains much less intermittent than the original rack, but I have not spent the time to get it warmed up on the highway to 50 miles or so and take it back in to show them. I do hope that Corporate Chevy solves the problem and comes up with a long term fix, as it is livable but rather (very!) annoying! I have not really looked, but Chevy has many other cars now with electric power steering, and I cannot believe that many truck owners will live with such an annoying thing. Otherwise, I like the car a lot and think Chevy did an outstanding job of making a great Eco package - much better than most typical "badge only" packages that are usual to all car manufacturers.


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Well crap. Mine just started doing this too. Only 7500 miles on a '13.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jgill987 (Dec 29, 2012)

had that happen to me to took it to chevy they fixed it no question asked in Nampa id. cost them like 2000 In parts in labor just replaced something in the steering cause the mechanic didn't want to tear everything apart to find it. ill asl for some info on it next time I head into chevy


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

01sleeperZ said:


> My 2012 MT Eco had the same problem, which started in the low 20k miles range. It seemed intermittent and hard to duplicate, but was worst on the highway after a good warm up time of 50 miles or so. I spoke with a couple of dealerships that I know, and one said they had not heard of it and could not duplicate it. The second dealer I spoke with was about last Oct and at about 35k miles, and they said they knew about it and that Chevy suggests a steering rack replacement - and they recommended I let them change it before the 36k mile warranty expired. So I did that, and it was replaced. All was good for about 1k miles, and now it is worse than ever! This latest rack will jog to one side or the other nearly 1/4" at the worst, but usually less than that, with very slight attempts at corrections within a lane. I have been back to the dealer and they said they could not duplicate it, and suggested I keep an eye on it until I thought they could duplicate it. I now have another 1k miles on it, and it remains much less intermittent than the original rack, but I have not spent the time to get it warmed up on the highway to 50 miles or so and take it back in to show them. I do hope that Corporate Chevy solves the problem and comes up with a long term fix, as it is livable but rather (very!) annoying!


I could have written your post. It is word for word what I am experiencing. My Cruze is worse than before the rack replacement, as well.
I have a couple of trade in deals for a new car in the works now. I really would like like to keep the Cruze since I do like the car but I don't see a fix in the future. Mine was so bad that my wife could feel the car lurch a bit when I had to correct the sticking steering.


----------



## Oakdale Del (Nov 22, 2012)

I have the same problem. It shows up primarily on stretches of highway that don't require much steering input. It feels something like the detent on the radio dial. Mine is more noticeable when steering to the right, but can also be felt when correcting to the left. It seems like you have to apply a certain amount of steering pressure before the steering will respond. The subtle corrections made on a straight interstate don't reach that threshold. I reported it to the dealer when I had the car in for routine service, but they hadn't heard of the issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Oakdale Del said:


> I have the same problem. It shows up primarily on stretches of highway that don't require much steering input. It feels something like the detent on the radio dial. Mine is more noticeable when steering to the right, but can also be felt when correcting to the left. It seems like you have to apply a certain amount of steering pressure before the steering will respond. The subtle corrections made on a straight interstate don't reach that threshold. I reported it to the dealer when I had the car in for routine service, but they hadn't heard of the issue.


Hello Oakdale Del,

I'm sorry that you are experiencing some steering issues with your vehicle. If you would like to have the dealership look into this concern and possibly find a resolution, I would be happy to assist. Send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership so I can look into this further. Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

My old boss had the steering wheel stick on his truck quite a few times. He took it to a dealer and said fix it because it's gonna end up killing somebody. (He lived in a very curvy mnt rd) they brought in an engineer and fixed it within a week. He never told me what caused it though 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Resurrecting the dead here,

Up until 11/7/14 there was a PI calling for a 'Reflash' for this concern.
It was updated 11/10/14.

Power rack replacement is the called for repair.

Do not confuse this with a recall since a recall would create a situation where racks with no problem would get replaced.
Some, myself included, have had this happen and for no reason at all, dissappear......mine did it several times winter before last but as quick as it came, and only did it on occasion for a month or two, it went back to normal operation.

This pleased me because I really don't like disassembling major assemblys and finding the various things overlooked during the re-assembly process.......it happens, because we are all human.

Anyways, if you have the experience of 'stick/release' usually while making a lane correction, not a lane change, have your dealer look at the newest PI.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Are we saying do or don't do this?


#PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Are we saying do or don't do this?
> 
> 
> #PI1239: Notchy or slip/stick feel in steering wheel when turning on-center position. Power steering control module reprogramming with SPS.


That is the PI that was replaced.....no longer valid

Is this something you are experiencing?

If not, let sleeping dogs lie.

Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My notchy steering is back, so I'm back into doing research on this. Is there a new PI number or has PI1239 just been updated with new information? When I go in for my heater cord, I'm going to bring this up and want to have the right references so they can look it up and get it taken care of.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> My notchy steering is back, so I'm back into doing research on this. Is there a new PI number or has PI1239 just been updated with new information? When I go in for my heater cord, I'm going to bring this up and want to have the right references so they can look it up and get it taken care of.


They will have to look up the new PI....Steering bind/sticks.

Rob


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is an actual fix for this yet?

I've had the rack replaced twice because of this, and this third rack just started to do the same thing yesterday (just hit 85K miles).

I still have an extended warranty for another 15K miles, but there is no way I'm going to shell out the $$ to replace the rack after the warranty is up. 

I don't like to make hallow threats, but after purchasing 5 new GM vehicles and being very happy with them, this Cruze may be the last one I buy. I can accept fixing something once, but a third time is really pushing my patience. Gladly my dealer has been great, but come on GM, figure this electric power steering thing out soon.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PonchoIndian said:


> Does anyone know if there is an actual fix for this yet?
> 
> I've had the rack replaced twice because of this, and this third rack just started to do the same thing yesterday (just hit 85K miles).
> 
> ...


Hi there,

We certainly recognize your concerns, and apologize for this. Please feel free to let me know if you need any additional assistance into the dealership to possibly discuss all avenues of assistance with them. Send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I stopped into the dealer yesterday on my way home from work, since the steering was acting up pretty noticeably. The service adviser grabbed the tech for me--the same one who did the re-flash on the steering computer last winter and has gotten to know the car. They always give my car to the same guy since it's the only Cruze Diesel they service, and he did the research to learn how to service it properly--talk about attention to quality service! He went out for a quick drive with me and observed the problem himself (so the battle is already half won, since I won't have to worry about a "could not duplicate"). I have an appointment on Tuesday morning for him to do the formal diagnosis in the garage and go from there, and they're doing some research on the problem between now and then so they'll be ready to go to work on it.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Mainly happens during cold temperatures. I believe every Cruze will do this at some point in their lives, including Diesels. Good luck fixing it, steering rack replacement is installing the same part. I do believe a reflash is the proper repair but I don't think that GM has an actual fix for the problem. Mine hasn't started doing it yet this winter but I'm sure it will. It rocks when the roads are covered in snow. Only a matter of time before someone loses control due to the resistance in the wheel and gets killed. *GM DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS.* *IT IS DEFINITELY RECALL WORTHY AND SUPER DANGEROUS.*


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you lose control your arms are wet noodles....it just drops the assist off, the steering becomes non-powered for a moment....works like a non assist car.

Regardless, the newest fix for 2011 and 2012 is rack replacement and I learned a reflash as well.
As an aside.....rumor at this moment bacause I haven't read the bulletin, the warranty on the 2011/2012 rack has been extended....a lot....like ten years, 150k miles alot.
I'll dig deeper over the next few days unless someone beats me to it.

Currently it appears the 2013/2014 units are reflash only.....again, my info source is good but, I prefer to read it before I report it.....the above post motivated me to say something.

With that in mind, think of the info provided as a very strong rumor.....it appears this is something that just popped up today.



Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> I stopped into the dealer yesterday on my way home from work, since the steering was acting up pretty noticeably. The service adviser grabbed the tech for me--the same one who did the re-flash on the steering computer last winter and has gotten to know the car. They always give my car to the same guy since it's the only Cruze Diesel they service, and he did the research to learn how to service it properly--talk about attention to quality service! He went out for a quick drive with me and observed the problem himself (so the battle is already half won, since I won't have to worry about a "could not duplicate"). I have an appointment on Tuesday morning for him to do the formal diagnosis in the garage and go from there, and they're doing some research on the problem between now and then so they'll be ready to go to work on it.


Hey Rev,

I'm happy to see that the dealership has been working on this, and please let me know how everything went on Tuesday regarding the steering. Have a good weekend. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Mainly happens during cold temperatures. I believe every Cruze will do this at some point in their lives, including Diesels. Good luck fixing it, steering rack replacement is installing the same part. I do believe a reflash is the proper repair but I don't think that GM has an actual fix for the problem. Mine hasn't started doing it yet this winter but I'm sure it will. It rocks when the roads are covered in snow. Only a matter of time before someone loses control due to the resistance in the wheel and gets killed. *GM DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS.* *IT IS DEFINITELY RECALL WORTHY AND SUPER DANGEROUS.*


Sorry brother - but I just can't let this one go. 

If if a slight and momentary loss of power steering assist, under very limited and specific circumstances, quantifies as "SUPER DANGEROUS" for you, what term do you apply to people talking on their cellphones while driving?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Mainly happens during cold temperatures. I believe every Cruze will do this at some point in their lives, including Diesels. Good luck fixing it, steering rack replacement is installing the same part. I do believe a reflash is the proper repair but I don't think that GM has an actual fix for the problem. Mine hasn't started doing it yet this winter but I'm sure it will. It rocks when the roads are covered in snow. Only a matter of time before someone loses control due to the resistance in the wheel and gets killed. *GM DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS.* *IT IS DEFINITELY RECALL WORTHY AND SUPER DANGEROUS.*


if a slight notch in your steering is dangerous a flat tire would be a disaster for you. Having had both this notchiness and my driver side front tire go flat on me I can safely say the tire is much harder to control. The notchiness is an annoyance but it's not dangerous.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> if a slight notch in your steering is dangerous a flat tire would be a disaster for you. Having had both this notchiness and my driver side front tire go flat on me I can safely say the tire is much harder to control. The notchiness is an annoyance but it's not dangerous.


Have to disagree with you on this. It can be dangerous and more than an annoyance. My 2012 Cruze developed the notchy steering around 9,000 miles. The rack was replaced and the problem went away for 6,000 miles. It came back with a vengeance. I've driven every kind of vehicle you can think of and found the sticking steering to be dangerous under certain conditions The second time it came back it was worse than the initial case. it seems that there are degrees of notchiness. Some worse than others. I can speak from first hand experience. 

Driving the Cruze on an interstate with a light coating of sleet, is stressfull at best. Adding steering that does not have a smooth, consistent response makes driving dangerous. I got rid of the Cruze a few weeks later. I stop by here occasionally to see how GM is dealing with this problem. I guess I am surprised to see this dragging on for four model years. Would have thought they learned a lesson from the ignition switch fiasco.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So tell us about what you replaced your cruze with and how it compares.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there a legitimate fix for the notchiness yet? It's frustrating having the dead zone on the steering and then it just jerks once it decides to escape the dead zone.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

obermd said:


> if a slight notch in your steering is dangerous a flat tire would be a disaster for you. Having had both this notchiness and my driver side front tire go flat on me I can safely say the tire is much harder to control. The notchiness is an annoyance but it's not dangerous.


It's not that dangerous 99.9% of the time. I've had a flat tire and all that fun stuff but whatever. There was a lot of snow on the highway and I may have been going slightly faster than I should have. The notch was there and I tried to break the steering wheel free from it and turned the wheel a little more than I wanted to, causing me to slide a bit and a correction. If it was any worse I can see hitting the guard rail. The car just shouldn't be this way and coupled with a couple other problems it can be dangerous.

P.S. At this point and time it was pretty bad and needed a good amount of force to break free... I took it to the dealer shortly after and they told me they couldn't duplicate the problem, luckily this year it hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2013LT said:


> It's not that dangerous 99.9% of the time. I've had a flat tire and all that fun stuff but whatever. There was a lot of snow on the highway and I may have been going slightly faster than I should have. The notch was there and I tried to break the steering wheel free from it and turned the wheel a little more than I wanted to, causing me to slide a bit and a correction. If it was any worse I can see hitting the guard rail. The car just shouldn't be this way and coupled with a couple other problems it can be dangerous.
> 
> P.S. At this point and time it was pretty bad and needed a good amount of force to break free... I took it to the dealer shortly after and they told me they couldn't duplicate the problem, luckily this year it hasn't returned yet.


Curious about two things: 1) were you running four winter tires at the time; and, 2) did you feel the Stabilitrak kick in?

And let me squeeze a third one in: 3) were you exceeding the posted maximum speed limit at the time or were you simply going more than prudent for the conditions?

IMHO FWD is downright dangerous in slippery conditions without some kind of electronic stability program and solid rubber on all four corners. In the 80s and 90s I'd regularly see FWD vehicles spun around 180 degrees on the side of the road. We used to call it FWD ambush, because before you knew it you would loose control and the car would spin around. I grew up driving RWD and honestly preferred it for its more predictable and forgivable behaviour in challenging road conditions. But with the advent of Stabilitrak about 15 years ago I'm happy driving FWD.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey those are all pretty easy to answer.

1. Yes, four winter tires with no studs (not allowed in my province) (I got the tires straight from the dealership the day I bought my car)
2. The stabilitrack did kick in, and I can honestly say it did a wonderful job.
3. The posted speed limit was 100km/h, I was doing roughly 80. It was probably faster than I should have been but what happened is I hit an area where snow drifts onto the road, otherwise the roads weren't that bad.

All I'm saying is when you add a couple other "Potential" issues, there is no way you can consider sudden loss of power steering even momentary, safe. An accident can occur.

I have tons of driving experience as I commute regularly to work, and have never had this kind of worry in any other car that I have driven... Yes I've gotten sideways before and gotten flats and all the rest, but never because of loss of power steering, always due to my driving habits or road conditions. I'm not saying I drive like an idiot either, I would love to hear someone here say they haven't gotten a little sideways driving in bad weather.

(Sorry, this power steering thing is a bit of a sore spot for me, absolutely LOVE this car nonetheless) I'm so happy it hasn't done it yet this season.

P.S. I'm trying to remember the exact details but it was almost a year ago lol...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks LT for filling in a few of those blanks. Much clearer understanding of the situation and how it played out at the wheel.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

No problem. If the wheel didn't stick my correction would have been very smooth and most likely I would not have gotten sideways. However with the resistance I felt in the wheel I turned it a bit further than I would have normally which caused the sideways motion. If it returns the car is going to live at the dealership until it's resolved.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Understood.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my diesel is goin in next for this


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Rev,
> 
> I'm happy to see that the dealership has been working on this, and please let me know how everything went on Tuesday regarding the steering. Have a good weekend.
> 
> ...


Tech checked it out and found another update had been released for the steering computer software since he initially re-flashed it last December. So, he updated it to the newest software. Service Advisor said to observe and return if the notchy behavior returns. I took 350 mile round trip yesterday afternoon after the appointment and did not observe the behavior during the trip, but since it is an intermittent issue that only gets bad under certain conditions, it will take some more observation to see if the issue s truly gone.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> my diesel is goin in next for this


The update is for the diesel? How new is this update?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> Tech checked it out and found another update had been released for the steering computer software since he initially re-flashed it last December. So, he updated it to the newest software. Service Advisor said to observe and return if the notchy behavior returns. I took 350 mile round trip yesterday afternoon after the appointment and did not observe the behavior during the trip, but since it is an intermittent issue that only gets bad under certain conditions, it will take some more observation to see if the issue s truly gone.


Thanks for the update, Rev. Let me know if anything acts up, and you are in need of any further assistance. Have a great Thanksgiving!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> The update is for the diesel? How new is this update?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


goin in for steering being stuck...i dont know what theyll do/try to do to 'fix'

its due for oil change, and ive told them the trunk switch is broke, remote start dont work, oil pan heater cord replace and the steering

i noticed the steering a month ago.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope I don't have steering issues. I came from a cobalt so you can understand my worries


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> The update is for the diesel? How new is this update?


I know that the update I had installed December 2013 is no longer the current version. I think the tech said the version he installed on mine yesterday was released July 2014.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

boraz said:


> my diesel is goin in next for this


flashed it today

works great


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

HOLY blank, I just saw this thread. I thought I was going cookoo the other day. My CTD steering sticks also. It is very minor, but now that I have noticed it once, I notice it, if you get my drift. It happens (or when I notice at least) when I am driving straight...when I need to turn slightly, for say a curve, it seems the steering wheel is hesitant to move for a brief millisecond. Like something would if it was in a detent position. Then it frees up and acts normally. I thought it was my imagination, but it's not. I am not happy about this. This could possibly get worse.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> HOLY blank, I just saw this thread. I thought I was going cookoo the other day. My CTD steering sticks also. It is very minor, but now that I have noticed it once, I notice it, if you get my drift. It happens (or when I notice at least) when I am driving straight...when I need to turn slightly, for say a curve, it seems the steering wheel is hesitant to move for a brief millisecond. Like something would if it was in a detent position. Then it frees up and acts normally. I thought it was my imagination, but it's not. I am not happy about this. This could possibly get worse.


That's the symptoms. Make an appointment and get it re-flashed. If you're under 10 years/150,000 miles it's covered under warranty.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok...thanks. It just takes a re-flash?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Ok...thanks. It just takes a re-flash?


Last I saw was model year 2013-14 recommended resolution is a re-flash of the steering control module. Those with model year 2011-12 Cruze might involve a steering rack replacement.


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have same problem on my 2015 and will take in next week but don't expect a resolution. It seems the more they work on an issue the worse it gets. Your comment is correct "The REAL problem seems to be, if they do not know what to do to correct an issue, then it does not exist." This delays everything because they don't admit there is a problem. The Ignition Key Switch problem that took years and years to address is a prime example.

I received a letter a while back from GM that had recall on Cruze steering sticking problem. It said my model was not affected. So, they are aware of problem and have not expanding it to cover all cars that have the problem. Also I received letter from GM that my previous 2012 Cruze would have additional warranty on coolant system for 10 yrs /150,000 miles. This will probably need to be expanded as I have same coolant loss and odor problem with new 2015 Cruze ECO. It has been 1 year and still no response from dealer.
Has anyone else receive these letters?


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

My 2015 sticks slightly but when it releases it jerks or lurches just a bit. This could be problem if on an icy road.


----------



## Stingray1974 (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope a flash will fix my 2015. You would think the new models would have had the update??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought the 2015s had the new firmware, but it wouldn't hurt to double check.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Everything built after July of 2014 should have the new firmware--so the last few months of 2014 production, all of 2015, and the 2016 "Limited". Sounds like this behavior on a 15 might be an indication of a "real" problem and not just bad programming.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stingray1974 said:


> I have same problem on my 2015 and will take in next week but don't expect a resolution. It seems the more they work on an issue the worse it gets. Your comment is correct "The REAL problem seems to be, if they do not know what to do to correct an issue, then it does not exist." This delays everything because they don't admit there is a problem. The Ignition Key Switch problem that took years and years to address is a prime example.
> 
> I received a letter a while back from GM that had recall on Cruze steering sticking problem. It said my model was not affected. So, they are aware of problem and have not expanding it to cover all cars that have the problem. Also I received letter from GM that my previous 2012 Cruze would have additional warranty on coolant system for 10 yrs /150,000 miles. This will probably need to be expanded as I have same coolant loss and odor problem with new 2015 Cruze ECO. It has been 1 year and still no response from dealer.
> Has anyone else receive these letters?


Sounds to me like you need a new dealership.


----------



## Keepitzen (Feb 15, 2016)

What does flashing mean? I keep reading flashed it and it works? I have the same problem with the steering. What does flashing mean? Thank you


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Keepitzen said:


> What does flashing mean? I keep reading flashed it and it works? I have the same problem with the steering. What does flashing mean? Thank you


dealer hooks up to computer and redoes the software for the electric power steering.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

All right guys I am bringing it back up again. My 2015 just started having this issue at 35,000 miles on it. Did anybody find out the true cause of this problem?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you mean aside from the software recall that fixes it?


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

boraz said:


> you mean aside from the software recall that fixes it?


From what I’ve read everyone says the 2015’s have the updated software already?


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

BDRiskey said:


> From what I’ve read everyone says the 2015’s have the updated software already?


Early production 2015s might not have the update.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/10216-steering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving-post2281537.html#post2281537


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BDRiskey said:


> All right guys I am bringing it back up again. My 2015 just started having this issue at 35,000 miles on it. Did anybody find out the true cause of this problem?


Your 2015 may still be under the B2B warranty. If not and it's an early model it's still covered by the warranty extension for the steering.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Early production 2015s might not have the update.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/10216-steering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving-post2281537.html#post2281537





obermd said:


> Your 2015 may still be under the B2B warranty. If not and it's an early model it's still covered by the warranty extension for the steering.


It was built in April of ‘15 so who knows. It is still covered under the B2B which is extended till 48K from being a CPO. Looks like I’ll call them for an appt. for a software flash.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

Well I just dropped it off and they are saying the service bulletin doesn’t cover it but the extended CPO warranty should. I guess we will see what they say.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I had this issue very pronounced on my Elantra. But my cruze is cruising fine! ^_^


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDRiskey said:


> Well I just dropped it off and they are saying the service bulletin doesn’t cover it but the extended CPO warranty should. I guess we will see what they say.


 @*BDRiskey* what was the outcome/solution?

My ‘14 CTD (Aug ‘14 Build Date, 84K miles) is having an intermittent steering issue. But “notchy” doesn’t match my experience at all.

I would describe it as feeling like the electric power assist turning OFF for a second or two during a turn (usually a right turn under 20 mph). Feels exactly like a hydraulic power steering car when the engine quits while at speed. 

No CELs. I’ve not had the latest recall done which I believe involves a flash for an emissions issue.

Additional Obervation
Today when the steering issue happened, I was listening to iTunes via USB connection to MyLink. The radio powered off during the event then resumed working post-event. Like the computer/ECM/BCM just ‘hiccupped’ for a moment.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> @*BDRiskey* what was the outcome/solution?
> 
> My ‘14 CTD (Aug ‘14 Build Date, 84K miles) is having an intermittent steering issue. But “notchy” doesn’t match my experience at all.
> 
> ...



Well they couldn’t duplicate it and didn’t seem like they wanted to help. I told him about the service bulletin and he “looked it up” and said “that’s not for your car”. So now I still have the problem every now and then and they don’t seem to care.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDRiskey said:


> Well they couldn’t duplicate it and didn’t seem like they wanted to help. I told him about the service bulletin and he “looked it up” and said “that’s not for your car”. So now I still have the problem every now and then and they don’t seem to care.


Thanks for the update. I’m hesitant to bring it in for this very reason. Will continue to monitor, perhaps like others here have reported it will go away after a month or two. 

If not, I’ll try the latest flash as a last resort.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDRiskey said:


> Well they couldn’t duplicate it and didn’t seem like they wanted to help. I told him about the service bulletin and he “looked it up” and said “that’s not for your car”. So now I still have the problem every now and then and they don’t seem to care.


When you add the info about the mylink, that sounds more like it might be the first signs that the negative battery cable is starting to act up. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Hope4667 (Dec 8, 2020)

hydrasport said:


> I have been reading about numerous people having a problem with the steering "sticking" while applying light pressure for small steering corrections. It is most noticable at highway speeds, but I can get it to duplicate the problem in the driveway.
> Now for the real issue; The vehicle has been at the dealer all week. They supposedly had a GM engineer or district rep in their shop today looking at another vehicle and they asked him about the steering complaint on my car. His reply was "I have heard nothing about this kind of steering problem and we have no TSB's or recalls open for this problem. There is nothing that we can do".
> How many people on this forum have read about steering issues on the Cruze? Search for steering, sticking, binding or numerous other words and you will see that this is not an uncommon complaint.
> 
> ...


----------

